# Browns at 300 in a Tomcat



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone done this stretch at low flows? Thinking about trying to get one last summer run with a tomcat. Thanks


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

JustinJam said:


> Has anyone done this stretch at low flows? Thinking about trying to get one last summer run with a tomcat. Thanks


Ran it last year with a some people in a tomcat. They got pinned toward the end and I had to help get them off the rocks. This could cause some boat damage at 300 ish cfs. I would not suggest doing browns at that level in a tomcat based on my personal experience.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a video clip of Zoom Flume at 300. Zoom Flume at 300 CFS video by M21 - Photobucket


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure you can do it...the commercials are still running 14'ers at this flow. I have taken flat-landers through Brown's in duckies at this flow as their 2nd trip on the river, usually get a swim or two...don't expect much in the way of whitewater though, mostly rock dodging.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

No problem. I got my 16' down at this level. I got stuck once (maybe twice) but had a great time.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Get some dude. You'll have a blast. The water is warm and the sun is out.


----------

